# Best way to use Clen/T3? Need advice.



## Sinishtaj (Mar 8, 2011)

I know from the title many would assume I haven't looked into this  enough but I have.  I can't seem to find the best "Time" to start the  cycle.  Many of the posts i've read discuss how after a while of cutting  calories and increasing cardio that the body will lower T3 production  to conserve energy.  With that in mind, would it be better to start  Clen/T3 after I stop seeing results from Cutting calories and cardio?   Sort of like a way to return your metabolism and back to pre-cutting  levels?  

Or...

Do I just start immediately after a bulking cycle and just continue with  the cycle 3 weeks on 2 weeks off until I reach my desired fat levels?

Any advice will be much appreciated, thanks!


----------

